# Wanted-Borage seeds or plants



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

Does anyone have borage seeds or plants for sale or barter?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

When my plant makes seeds in a few weeks I'd be glad to save some for you. I'll check back to see if anyone can help out sooner, but if not I'd be glad to mail you some.


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

That would be wonderful! I have been surprised how often you find borage in the literature and how hard it is to locate the plants. I understand it is a good companion for strawberries, but am not sure specifically why. 
I assume whatever cultural methods are good for strawbs will also be good for borage? Is it easy to grow? 
I'm so excited! You just made my day! Thankyou!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I really don't know much about it. I bought a plant last year because I knew it was good for pollinators. I got a volunteer plant again this year. :grin:


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

Well I guess we'll just have to blaze a trail for others, no? :-D Thanks so much. Have a great night!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey cloudhidden, I was able to get about 20 seeds tonight if you're still interested. Just PM me your address and I'll mail them to you!


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

Just pm'd you. Thankyou so much. 
;-)


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Katie- 
I received the borage seeds yesterday and planted some this morning. Thankyou so much! :-D


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

You're very welcome!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Our daughter gave me some for Mother's Day. I just planted them a few weeks ago and they germinated within 1 week. I am hoping to get flowers before frost but if not I believe (gotta check) the leaves are edible also.


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes. I've heard they taste like cucumber and that they improve the flavor of tomatoes if companion planted. I can't wait to try them in a salad.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It will spread, so you will most likely have it forever. Mine are flowering now. It is easy to spot the new plants in the spring, so that you can let some grow.


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a large raised bed I'll be planting it in, so hopefully I'm ok there. And if it self sows, so much the better- saves me planting it. :-D


----------

